# [USA] Deutscher Geschäftsmann in PBX-Hacking-Fall in den USA verwickelt?



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2013)

Einst besuchte er die Eurowebtainment für die Icom Media AG (mit dem kleinen Portugiesen und der hübschen (?) langbeinigen Ferrarifreundin), jetzt entdecke ich ihn im Zusammenhang mit einem Prozess in den USA:
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...pany_owner_admits_role_in_hacking_scheme.html



> Wolfgang U*, a German citizen who has resided in Switzerland, pleaded guilty before U.S. District Judge Katharine Hayden in Newark to conspiracy to commit wire fraud, authorities said. At his July 15 sentencing, he faces up to of five years in prison, they added.
> Authorities, citing court documents and statements, said U*, 44 – who was arrested in January 2012 – conspired with others to profit by causing unauthorized calls to be made to Revenue Share Numbers, which are also known as international premium numbers and offer services like adult entertainment on a cost-per-minute basis.
> The scheme, authorities said, involved theft of cell phone service or theft through a process known as “PBX hacking,” in which hackers invaded telephone systems of businesses and placed calls to those systems in an attempt to identify phone extensions not in use.
> The phone systems, which were illegally reprogrammed by hackers, were used to make long distance calls that were charged back to the victim corporations, creating virtually “free” telephone lines. The “free” lines *phoned Revenue Share Numbers controlled by defendant U* and others, authorities said*.


Die Frage, die sich aufdrängt, wäre zu klären: Gibt es auch Fälle in Deutschland? Um welche Mehrwertnummern ging es? Ich muss mal sehen, ob irgendeine deutsche Zeitung oder so das Thema aufgegriffen hat. Falls nicht, werde ich da selbst recherchieren...

U.'s Name taucht mehrfach im Zusammenhang mit Recherchen zu Anbietern von internationalen Mehrwertnummern im englischsprachigen Raum auf. U*, sowie einige seiner (früheren?)* Mitstreiter, tauchen bei allerlei Firmen auf, die man besonders in diesem Forum gut kennt. Wiener Ecke mit leichtem Bezug nach Liechtenstein...

Erkannt wurden die Schweinereien offenbar von einem "Fraud Detection"-Center von AT&T. Und wenn man da mal nachblättert, findet man schon den ein oder anderen Medienhinweis... Da ging es u.a. um den internationalen Terrorismus und seinen Zusammenhang mit PBX-Hacking. Von Kölner Geschäftsleuten, die einst im Zusammenhang mit Dialer-Gütesiegeln aufgetaucht waren, war bisher weniger die Rede.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2013)

Danke an die netten Kollegen in den USA: W.U. wurde verurteilt, durfte das Gericht aber als freier Mann verlassen, da seine Strafe mit der Untersuchungshaft (Januar 2012 bis Juli 2013?) abgegolten war. Er wurde in Miami festgenommen während einer Bootsreise mit seiner Freundin 
Außerdem musste er ca. 1,1 Mio US$ zahlen, den Löwenanteil an AT&T.
Die Taten betrafen offenbar einen Zeitraum von März 2009 bis Mai 2011. W.U. wurde weiterhin zu zwei Jahren "SUPERVISED RELEASE" verurteilt. Das ist eine Art "Bewährungsstrafe" im Anschluss an eine Haftstrafe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_probation_and_supervised_release

Ob mögliche andere Betroffene (möglicherweise in Europa/Deutschland) irgendeine Rolle in dem Prozess gespielt haben, konnte auf die Schnelle nicht geklärt werden. Mit 99%iger Sicherheit nicht (allerdings haben meine muttersprachlichen Helfer nur einen kleinen Teil der Akten überflogen). Es wäre jedoch durchaus interessant zu wissen, ob es ähnliche ERmittlungen auch in Europa gibt - nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil erfolgreiche Ermittlungen in diesem Thema eigentlich immer kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden...

http://www.seceur.info/en/euro-view-paul-byrne-on-pbx-telephone-system-fraud.html

Was dort beschrieben wird, beobachte ich auch schon seit Jahren: Die für PBX-Hacking nötige Infrastruktur (internationale Mehrwertnummern) wird offen im Internet angepriesen, inklusive Abrechnungen für Nummern, die gar nicht existieren. Keiner kümmert sich groß darum. Die Telkos, die es durchaus könnten, haben kein großes Interesse. Auch in diesem Fall sieht man ja: Die Strafe des Betrügers floss direkt an AT&T. So what.

Übrigens ist eine frühere Firma des Herrn W.U., die in Nevada registriert und offenbar längst aufgelöst ist, unter der Nummer "Reg-Nr. 06/202" in der aktuellen Liste der Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter der Wattestäbchenarmee zu finden.

Lustig auch die "Dawoda International"

Über aktuellere Entwicklungen aus dem Geschäftslebens des Herrn U. will ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter auslassen - aber selbstverständlich behalte ich weiterhin die Augen offen, was sich in Köln und Kerpen und Lohmar so tut 

(Nett auch die Angabe im längst gelöschten LinkedIn-Profil, demnach war W.U. 10 Jahre lang CEO von Telefonica)


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2013)

vielleicht hatte ja um 2010 jemand folgende Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung 



> Morocco    212621380000    0    0,00    0,00
> Morocco    212621381000    0    0,00    0,00
> Morocco    212621383000    0    0,00    0,00
> Algeria 1    2135478825000    0    0,00    0,00
> ...


schade, dass damals niemand gefragt hat, was der Kölner mit Hunderten österreichischer 0820-Nummern eigentlich gemacht hat...


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2013)

Das ist heute noch sehr ähnlich.
Wobei da wohl eher eine Art short stopping zum Zuge kommt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2013)

Ich verstehe es aber nicht, warum die Betrüger überhaupt öffentlich überprüfbare Nummern z.B. in Österreich verwenden... Theoretisch ließe sich da der Geldfluss über Nacht stoppen. Aber wenn man nun hört, dass jahrelang bekannte deutsche Mehrwertdienste-Unternehmer mit Pakistanis und anderen gemeinsame Sache machen, wird das wieder verständlicher. Die Avant Telecom Consulting hatte zum Beispiel ganz viele Nummern und andere Firmen aus deren Umfeld noch viel mehr. Interessanterweise hatten sie diese Nummern noch, als der Chef der Firma bereits inhaftiert war*. Waren es Nummern von dtms/atms? Dann weiß man ja, was man von Dänen zu halten hat, was den Umgang mit Betrügern angeht 

Den hat ja auch nicht Deutschland ausgeliefert, sondern er wurde in Miami geschnappt während eines Urlaubs. Die beiden anderen Täter waren in Malysia inhaftiert, ein Auslieferungsgesuch der USA lief aber aus formalen Gründen ins Leere. Einer der Täter wurde dann von Malaysia aus nach Saudi Arabien ausgeliefert. Möglicherweise macht der heute immer noch vergleichbare Geschäfte - verurteilt wurden die beiden Mittäter jedenfalls offenbar NICHT.

Aber man braucht nicht mit dem Finger in Richtung Philippinen zeigen (wo die PBX-Hacker offenbar auch in diesem Fall saßen) oder nach malaysia: Auch hierzulande und im Nachbarland gelten solche Leute als ganz seriöse und besonders schützenswerte innovative Geschäftsleute. Die Dekriminalisierung von Telefonbetrügern mitten in Europa ist das allergrößte Problem. Das gilt seit den frühen Tagen der Privatisierungswelle, angefangen bei British Telecom bis hin zu den Privatisierungen jüngeren Datums (wie beispielsweise im Kosovo oder (?) in Nordkorea) (oder in Somalia, oder in Belize usw usf).

*: Ob ATC offiziell noch österreichische Nummern hatte nach der Inhaftierung und Verurteilung, das lässt sich nicht mehr eindeutig nachvollziehen. Der betrügerische Anbieter steht bei rtr noch drin:
https://www.rtr.at/index.php?id=27664&L=0
auch in Listen dänischer Nummernabieter steht die atc drin, mit der deutschen Adresse des Herrn W.U. und dem Namen eines Solinger Rechtsanwalts M.B., der auch Verfasser der bei der rtr hinterlegten Dokumente ist/war.
siehe zB
http://www.erhvervsstyrelsen.dk/file/260119/address-list-providers.pdf

Der Solinger Rechtsanwalt vertrat auch eine weitere Firma aus demselben Umfeld. Was er heute macht, muss ich mal näher ansehen. Über sein LinkedIn-Profil findet man auch die für "Carrier Relations" verantwortliche Person der neuen Firma, die im früheren Geschäftsleben Accountmanagerin für einen großen schweizerischen Telefonanbieter war. Diese Muster wiederholen sich ständig, egal, wohin man schaut: So manche Klitsche von den Jungferninseln entpuppt sich bei näherem Hinsehen als Gründung von Mitarbeitern renommierter Firmen. Und wie sagte einst ein Verantwortlicher für einen ganz speziellen Nummernbereich? "Sie würden sich wundern, wenn sie wüssten, wie tief große Telcos da verwickelt sind" - zumindest "short stopping" funktioniert nicht ohne die Beteiligung von Firmen an den Schaltzentralen. Aber jetzt wird es langsam komplex... [...]

Und damit komme ich doch noch einmal auf Heikos Kommentar zu "short stopping" zurück: Das ist letzten Endes egal - "short stopping" oder korrupte Nummerninhaber, das sind doch nur zwei Spielarten. Die Hintermänner und Mittäter/Mitwisser sind dieselben. Wenn das richtig ist, sollten europäische Ermittler in diesem Themenbereich 'mal Bildungsreisen nach New Jersey machen (oder hoffen, dass die entsprechenden Fachwissensträger nach Europa kommen).

PS: Wer wissen möchte, wie die webseite der "Avant Telecom Consulting" ausgesehen hat, muss im Prinzip auf folgender Webseite einer panamaischen Firma (Gegründet vom allseits beliebten R.C. "The Duke") lediglich den Firmennamen ersetzen:
http://selbol.com/?page_id=3
ob die panamaische Telefonnummer im Whois nicht doch eine indische Handynummer ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2013)

[off topic]
Die österreichisch-liechtensteinische Telco AG spielte eine umstrittene Rolle bei der Privatisierung der kosovarischen Telekom. Beteiligt war daran auch ein (sagen wir mal: nicht unumstrittener) österreichischer Anwalt.

Die Privatisierung scheiterte, spülte der Telco AG aber dennoch einen Millionenbetrag in die österreichisch-liechtensteinischen Kassen. Der österreichische Ableger der Firma ist mittlerweile liquidiert.

Die kosovarische Telekom wurde dann 2013 für einen Betrag, den viele als "Schnäppchenpreis" bezeichnen, zu 75% an eine Hamburger Gesellschaft verkauft. Deren GF war früher bei der Deutschen Telekom.

http://www.axoscapital.com/eng/news.php

Beraten wurde das Konsortium von der British Telecom und Telecom Italia.
2008 tauchte der Name "axos" bereits im Zusammenhang mit der Privatisierung der Telekom in Bosnien-Herzegovina auf, auch bei der Privatisierung der Telekommunikatioin in Kirgistan und Albanien konnte man den Namen lesen. Mehr hab ich nicht recherchiert...

Über die Gerüchte um den Verkauf der kosovarischen Telekom schreibe ich ausdrücklich nichts und verweise auf Google. Stichwort: Cayman Islands
Hier ein offener Brief, der einem kosovarischen Parlamentarier zugeschrieben wird. Lesenswert und schockierend!
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10151553290020888


----------

